# EN: Puis-je aller aux toilettes ?



## pmin

Is it possible to say "can I go to the toilets" or is it necessary to say "can I go to the toilet"
Thanks


----------



## b1947420

Normally we would say "Can or may I use the toilet?"


----------



## pmin

But I found both ways on the internet so i'm confused


----------



## b1947420

Well a couple of points to make --
1) Beware of the English that you may read on the internet.
2) I assume that you want to use _the_ toilet (singular).
Ofcourse if you wanted to visit / use toilets (plural) then that would be the difference: context, context, context.


----------



## pmin

Ok but I dont understand in which case I would use a singular and in which case I would use a plural


----------



## b1947420

If there is one toilet -- singular
If there are two or more -- plural


----------



## pmin

Ok so let's imagine I'm at school. If I want to use the toilet, I'd ask "can I go to the toilets" since there are always more than one toilet


----------



## b1947420

No! you need only say "may (or can) I go to the toilet." (singular)


----------



## pmin

I guess that if you spoke French you would know that we would only use a plural, that's why it's hard for me to understand.
But thanks for your help


----------



## LV4-26

Yes, it's always plural in French (in this sense, that is) while it's normally singular in English. Hence the misunderstanding.


----------



## geostan

In normal use, such as the context indicated, only the singular is possible. If you were, for example, repairing a number of toilets, then the plural would be used.

BTW, b1947420, if you were being sarcastic, there is no room for that in this forum. If not, I apologize for thinking you were.


----------



## b1947420

geostan said:


> In normal use, such as the context indicated, only the singular is possible. If you were, for example, repairing a number of toilets, then the plural would be used.
> 
> BTW, b1947420, if you were being sarcastic, there is no room for that in this forum. If not, I apologize for thinking you were.


No I was not being sarcastic! I was trying very hard to help but appeared to be getting nowhere. However I did not know that the plural was standard in this situation in French.
I accept your apology.


----------



## catheng

anyway, you can say 
Can I go to the loo ?


----------



## geostan

catheng said:


> anyway, you can say
> Can I go to the loo ?



Not on this side of the Atlantic!


----------



## shallowwater

My french teacher at school taught us to say Puis-je aller aux toilettes for use at school.


----------



## hki

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais ajouter qu'aux États-Unis, on ne dit pas souvent "toilet(s)."  It might even get you a funny look to say that.  

En général, on dit "_May I use (_or _go to) the bathroom_?" or even more politely, "_May I use (_or _go to) the restroom_?"

In more casual contexts you might ask or hear someone ask, "Can I use the bathroom?"  To my knowledge, this is technically incorrect.  As a kid, my English grammar teachers would always scold me for saying this by responding with, "I don't know, can you?"  This is because you're technically asking if you are able (capable) of using the bathroom instead of asking permission to use the bathroom.

I hope this was of some help.

Bonne journée!


----------



## moustic

Just a little question: would a child ask "May I use (or go to) the bathroom?" at school in the USA?


----------



## Kelly B

Yes, exactly. _Go to _rather than use, because it involves permission to leave the classroom. As noted, the choice of can/may will depend on the level of formality his parents/teachers insist on - I'd say the default is _can. _They might say boys' or girls' room rather than bathroom.


----------



## moustic

Thank you Kelly B.
I had my doubts due to the absence of "bathrooms" in schools. 

Just another thought and then I'll leave this dubious area.
In the UK you would say "Can I use (go to) the loo?" at home, but a child at school would say "Can I go to the toilet?"


----------



## Kelly B

Right, the word choice started out as a matter of delicacy/euphemism, I suppose, rather than function. And using the gender-specific version allows you to distance yourself even further from the actual reason you're leaving the room.

It's interesting that you use different words for each, thanks.


----------



## jann

A bit late, but:

1. I confirm that we call places with toilets "bathrooms" regardless of whether or not they have a bathtub or a shower.

2. As Kelly said, "go to" is the natural choice when the student is asking permission to leave the classroom.  In another setting (a home or office), I think "use" would be the default... because "go to the bathroom" is also a euphemism for "to relieve oneself" and one would risk being misunderstood in a setting where a clear departure was not necessary.

3. The schools I attended as a child certainly weren't upper-class or formal (they were under-funded, rural schools), but about half of my teachers throughout my elementary school years insisted on "may" instead of "can," not as a matter of formality but as a point of accuate usage.  "Can" reflects physical ability.  "May" reflects permission.  I have a distinct memory of one teacher who, when asked, "Can I go to the bathroom?" would reply, "I don't know, can you?"  It was a gentle correction that usually made the student laugh, but permission to leave class was not granted until the student repeated the question with "may" instead.  (This particular insistance may have been a regional oddity: there were many other examples of incorrect usage and grammar that passed uncorrected as part of the local speech pattern.)


----------

